# Suche Job



## dirknico (12 Juni 2007)

Ich suche einen Job als Automatisierungstechniker / SPS-Programmierer.
- Mehrjährige Berufserfahrung
- Projektmanagment
- Visualisierung (ProTool, WINCC, VISIWIN, IFIX, etc.)
- Home Office vorhanden


----------



## mr.binford (13 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

in welchem Raum liegt den dein Office?

Wir suchen noch SPS'ler mit leiter neigung zu Prozessleitsystemen wie
Braumat und Brewmaxx.


----------



## Markus (13 Juni 2007)

woher bist du?
wo willst du hin?


----------



## dirknico (16 Juni 2007)

Sitzte in Nordrhein Westfalen, genauer im Kreis Minden Lübbecke!


----------



## trinitaucher (16 Juni 2007)

Guckst du hier:

http://www.ima.de/Karriere.35.0.html


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (16 Februar 2008)

*Suchst du noch immer????*

Hallo dircnico,

 schau mal bei www.dtsgmbh.de rein.
Dort ist unter Stellenangebote zwar zur Zeit nur in Bayern ein Techniker gesucht, aber du kannst mir glauben, auch in deiner Gegend suchen wir gute Mitarbeiter. 


Wenn du Interesse hast, dann schreib ne Mail. ich lasse dir dann weitere Infos zukommen.

Wäre schön, poitive Nachricht von dir zu hören.

Gruss Dabbes


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Februar 2008)

Hallo

Falls Du Lust hast nach Süddeutschland zu gehen, versuchs hier mal:

Aleris Aluminum Vogt GmbH
Bergstraße 17
88267 Vogt

Tel.: 0049-(0)7529-999-0
 
www.aleris.com

Ansprechparter ist Herr Lierau


----------

